
Jim Cramer says it's possible Bitcoin could reach $1M one day - mbgaxyz
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/07/cramer-says-its-possible-bitcoin-could-reach-1-million-one-day.html
======
davidgerard
"European banks are frantically trying to buy bitcoin so they can pay off
ransomware, Jim Cramer says."

I'm writing a book on Bitcoin/Blockchain - and I tried tracing the 2016 flurry
of press on the subject back to its source. Literally all the press traced
back to a single Citrix 2016 press release. They didn't even release the
survey data itself that I could find, just the press release.

[https://www.citrix.com/news/announcements/jun-2016/ransomwar...](https://www.citrix.com/news/announcements/jun-2016/ransomware-
risk-could-cripple-british-businesses-with-many-not-r.html)

Citrix released another press release yesterday. These two PRs are the only
actual sources for the claim - it makes good headlines, and you can get people
to comment at length on the implications of it, but the source material is
literally just two press releases.

[https://www.citrix.com/blogs/2017/06/06/ransomware-in-the-
uk...](https://www.citrix.com/blogs/2017/06/06/ransomware-in-the-uk-one-year-
on/)

I commented on the new press release on the Citrix site asking if they can
detail how the sample was selected, and what the precise wording of all
questions was - same as you'd expect from _e.g._ a political poll.

I'm not saying the claim is made up, but I am saying that I want to see the
wording and how the sample was selected before allowing any great claims about
British IT or that preemptively buying up bitcoins is even a non-negligible
phenomenon at all.

~~~
davidgerard
A commenter on the 2017 post says he personally knows of financials in Europe
preemptively buying Bitcoins, though obviously he can't supply details.

